# UD Black Palette!



## fletch50 (Sep 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about the North American release dates for this?  I actually want it more than the NYC BOS!  It reminds me of my favorite UD collection from way, way back in the late 90's (the one with all the hard rock names for the shadows and nail polishes).

Here is the link to lipglossiping.com's post:

Urban Decay The Black Palette - Photos & Swatches | Lipglossiping


----------



## kaylabella (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh my gosh! That looks amazing!


----------



## n_c (Sep 2, 2010)

UD is really staring to grab my attention!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 2, 2010)

this palette is next on my list!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Sep 2, 2010)

ergh i love urban decay pallets so freaking much they never fail to disapoint me !!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't even gotten Naked palette yet, and now I want this one too!!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

i WILL get this


----------



## glitterkid (Sep 2, 2010)

This is amazing! ughhhh but i still need to get the Naked palette but its STILL sold out everywhere


----------



## panther27 (Sep 2, 2010)

I must get this


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah- I HAVE to get this!!! So, we don't know when it comes out????


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't heard anything about this before, but all I know is I F*cKING WANT THIS!!


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh lawd..another UD palette!! I am still waiting for the BOS III...now I love this too..


----------



## Strawberrymold (Sep 2, 2010)

.... um sorry I just fainted. Damn you Urban Decay for being so awesome! Yet another thing added to the must have list!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 2, 2010)

The palette looks so pretty thanks for sharing


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 3, 2010)

i'll be skipping all of the other palettes I wanted for this one. FOR. SURE. The more I look at it, the more I want it!!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't stand when the pictures are released and the release dates are a mystery


----------



## megan92 (Sep 4, 2010)

wow i'm not much of a dark shadow person but i've been wanting a dark blue and dark green in my collection.  the cobra color looks nice, too.  i'll think about getting this once i get the naked palette first.  sighhh lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 4, 2010)

That looks so hot.  I wonder where Bunny Bunny Bunny has gone off too.  He was always looking the the blackest of black eye shadows and Black Dog looks darker than Carbon.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 4, 2010)

The colours look so dark and delicious!


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 5, 2010)

I need this palette in my life!


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 5, 2010)

I MUST HAVE THIS!!!!!

I've been looking for a dark navy blue color and was gonna go with MAC Prussian e/s but UD Sapphire looks fantastic!!!!

I don't want the BOS or the Naked Palette so PLEASE find more info about a U.S. release date!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Sep 6, 2010)

I want this too, but when will be the realse date fot this one ??


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkBasset* 

 
_I need this palette in my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_
I don't want the BOS or the Naked Palette so PLEASE find more info about a U.S. release date!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 w/ both statements!!!


----------



## singer82 (Sep 6, 2010)

Good lord! I am so going broke this fall! I cannot resist a rock inspired UD palette. MAC and UD are going to be the death of me


----------



## gabi03 (Sep 8, 2010)

UD you're killing me this year....lol


----------



## honybr (Sep 8, 2010)

I just saw this on Sephora's website for those interested.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 8, 2010)

I really have to order this!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait


----------



## versace (Sep 8, 2010)

this sounds so delicious


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 8, 2010)

I just ordered mine. Can't wait to get it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also ordered the pixie epoxy since it made the colors look so good


----------



## singer82 (Sep 8, 2010)

I just bought my palette from Sephora.com! Along with the new primer in a tube. SO EXCITED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I almost bought TheBalm's Shady Lady Palette vol 2 I've been wanting. But decided to wait for The NYC Book of Shadows. Buying 3 palettes in 1 month is a no-no. Esp with MAC's TT coming. Cause I have a feeling I'm going to want a few of those palettes lol


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 8, 2010)

I ordered mine!


----------



## fletch50 (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay!  Just ordered mine!  Soooo excited!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 8, 2010)

Do we think this will sell out? I need to prioritize....


----------



## Sass (Sep 9, 2010)

Saw some of the swatches on Twitter and I must have this being a dark girl and all.  I hope this is permanent ???  I didn't ask or read up on this.  I have some other stuff to get and since I got the BOS Vol III recently I can wait on this one for a little bit.


----------



## Twinkelstar (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not swept away by this to be honest..


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_Saw some of the swatches on Twitter and I must have this being a dark girl and all.  I hope this is permanent ???  I didn't ask or read up on this.  I have some other stuff to get and since I got the BOS Vol III recently I can wait on this one for a little bit._

 
Nope, it's LE.  And only available at Sephora.com to my knowledge (not in stores).


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 9, 2010)

OMG, so pretty! Gonna add this to my wishlist, lol.


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 9, 2010)

I really like this, but I wanna convince myself I dont lol.
I bought the Naked palette and planned on getting BOS3.
Too much makeup is catching my eye all at once.


----------



## lindas1983 (Sep 11, 2010)

Just got a hold of this today along with a BOS 3 and another palette today at boots in the uk, there doing a three for two on all there UD palettes so i got to save a little there plus i used my points to pay for them so i kinda got them all for free so I couldn't be happier.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 12, 2010)

^Sounds like a killer deal! I wish we had that over here! lol I ordered mine @ Sephora and it shipped so I'll get mine on like Wednesday or Thursday, so excited to use it!


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 15, 2010)

I got mine yesterday!  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## singer82 (Sep 19, 2010)

I used cobra today. I used it wet and dry. These shadows are AWESOME for smokey eyes. LOVE IT! They will work great for eyeliner too. Def not regretting my purchase!


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 20, 2010)

This is so not my thing.  I cannot get away with really dark colors.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 1, 2010)

I've used it 2x so far, and I'm in loooooovvvvve. <3

It sucks that so many people are sleeping on this palette, but oh well!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 2, 2010)

I really want this, but I am sparing no expense on TT, so this will have to wait until late November. I just hope it's still available- it' so me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to hear people are liking it!


----------



## iheartangE (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought this the DAY we put it out at my Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So pretty!  Using the colors wet makes them so reflective, and I especially love putting them over the black eyeliner-really brings out the colorful sparkles!  Plus Black Dog is THE darkest black shadow I've ever tried and I've been using it every day in smoky eyes or to set my eyeliner.  This palette was such a good decision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  GET IT!  Or at least go try it out-every time I show someone how the colors look over black eyeliner they have to buy it!


----------



## toshia (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm glad I saw this thread! I was just looking at this palette on sephora.com. I may have to pick this one up. I would love to see it in person before I buy, though. Maybe my local Sephora has it in stock....


----------



## KrissyJ (Nov 8, 2010)

UPS just delivered mine today. I'm so excited! The colors are gorgeous! I can't wait to start playing.


----------



## gobayram (Nov 9, 2010)

looks great but i'd never be able to pull it off


----------



## spookafeller (Nov 9, 2010)

really looking forward to trying this one


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Sorry but my heart belongs to Naked


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 15, 2010)

gah! praying it stays online till after my birthday next week. i really need this one, but i'm broke at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

omg WANT IT!!! and the Naked one also!


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Nov 17, 2010)

fletch50 said:


> Urban Decay The Black Palette - Photos & Swatches | Lipglossiping


 
	I love it this is really nice looking.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 29, 2010)

Finally ordered mine! Can't wait for it to get here!!!!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

there she goes hopping around again... lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I have the Naked and really like it -- good to travel with!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 29, 2010)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I want the Naked palette, too, but it's sold out everywhere. Otherwise, I would have gotten both of them.


----------



## User38 (Nov 29, 2010)

ah -- is it really sold out?

  	hmmm.. I got it almost when it was released without a problem


----------



## laylalovesmac (Nov 30, 2010)

^From what I can tell, it is. But, it appears to be perm so I'm sure I'll get it sometime. I wanted this one more anyway.


----------



## User38 (Nov 30, 2010)

^ good going layla
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 remember the Stones: You can't always get what you wannnntttt


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 1, 2010)

^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Always awesome to see a music quote!!!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Dec 2, 2010)

Just picked mine up from my post office and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

  	This is seriously my dream palette! Black Dog is the darkest black I've ever seen, and the reflects/duo-chrome in the rest is incredible! Cobra and Jet especially. I'm so glad I didn't pass on this one- I can't wait to play with it tomorrow!!!


----------



## Suzich (Mar 13, 2011)

This one looks just amazing, and I still can`t decide between Shady Lady vol. II and this Black palette, maybe I should get both of them


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 13, 2011)

^^ I wasn't crazy about the Black Palette, and I love some UD, but I *do* want that Shady Lady Vol II!


----------



## Suzich (Apr 11, 2012)

Now I have both :zubo:. Shady Lady vol. II is so much better, UD's eyeshadows in Black Pallete are so much look a like:/!   Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## becca1014 (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally picked one up this past weekend. Ulta has it on sale for $22; they were sitting by the register!


----------



## SomethingBeauty (Jul 8, 2012)

I saw it at Ulta last week I should have bought it but I didn't because I was buying the Naked 2 but now I'm thinking I should have because $22 for an UD palette is amazing clearly I wasn't thinking straight lol.


----------



## MrsShaw (Jul 11, 2012)

Suzich said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  	... exactly the reason why i decided against buying the black palette :/ i was scared i'd be disappointed bc the colors DO look so much alike.......


----------

